# 1st use of my new weber



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

I got a weber for fathers day and finally got a chance to use it today slow smoked a pork butt I used this method that is new to me called the snake method found it on you tube it worked pretty good it does cook at a low temp 175-200 took 8hrs on a 5lb butt.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good. I have always liked those Weber's


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

golkayakiad said:


> I got a weber for fathers day and finally got a chance to use it today slow smoked a pork butt I used this method that is new to me called the snake method found it on you tube it worked pretty good it does cook at a low temp 175-200 took 8hrs on a 5lb butt.


The snake method? Do the coals slowly burn from from one end to then other? Looks as that may be how that method works.

Butt looks great! Some good sammiches in your future!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

yes that's exactly how it works really slow method though.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been using the weber one touch for years. I think I an own my third now. But if you really won't to get really lazy the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker is the bomb. Load it up with charcoal and your favorite wood and set back and let it do it's thing. I bought my through Amazon.com.
Here's a cool web site for them.
http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

looks good!! nice!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice present! A weber kettle is next on my want list. I've got a WSM, that I really love, so I'm sold on the Weber products.


----------



## Duffey70 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice one!! I picked one up few days ago from neighbor he took it to the street so my curiosity arose and I asked him if he was getting rid of. trip to the local HD and got me new grill grate charcoal grate and one touch ( old one was completely rusted couldn't even turn) and it was good as new Im still learning the art of charcoal grilling first time using did alright just need some tips on temps and control. by the pictures you were successful in the first cook. they are worth every penny Good job man


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

got my first one in 1996 never needed a second one, been thru about 6 rack replacements FF


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I have a couple of them, one at the house, one on the coast. Start off with cheaper cuts of meat. You can usually get chicken legs and pork loins for $1 a pound. For legs I will build a small fire in the middle and put the meat in a circle with the fire in the middle. For pork loin (HEB has them at 8 lbs), I cut into 1/4s. Dry rub the meat. Cook at 250-275. Turn the meat every 30-45 minutes. I like to finish the last hour with bbq sauce. I like Sweet Baby Rays Hawaiian for pork and chipotli raspberry for chicken. By the time you put on the bbq sauce, the temp should be falling, say 225. Baste both sides, wait 30 minutes, baste, wait 20-30. pull off and let it rest for 20-3.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hands down the best grill for the money. Very well done. Most people don't realize how well you can smoke meat on them. Try doing a 10-12 lb turkey. Fantastic


----------

